# Form question and the Dave Cousins salute???



## pestilli (Feb 18, 2006)

*Realistic:*

There is too much waisted energy to try to shoot completely bent at the waist. Try to draw back level on a target like that then bring it up to the target by bending your waist...you will be spent before you even get onto the target. 

Most of the Pro's will shift their hips forward or back (depending on an uphill or downhill shot - Hips forward for uphill) and draw above the target. Then shoot it in the middle because they know how to do the cut.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pestilli said:


> There is too much waisted energy to try to shoot completely bent at the waist. Try to draw back level on a target like that then bring it up to the target by bending your waist...you will be spent before you even get onto the target.
> 
> Most of the Pro's will shift their hips forward or back (depending on an uphill or downhill shot - Hips forward for uphill) and draw above the target. Then shoot it in the middle because they know how to do the cut.


I was an advocate of bending at the waist for a long time....it really did help me big time.:wink:

BUT then I did some research and testing of my own....and I STOPPED bending at the waist. WOW what a difference.:wink:

You had a post about this a few weeks back....then I read where a few other top level archers said they draw straight on the spot for a lack of better words.....and I watched as many top archers shoot as possible. I tried it on a 60 at my local range that is severely uphill....MUCH easier not bending....then after struggling on front half in Cumberland last Sat. I changed my swing on target 15....the rest is history....I shot the best half I have ever shot on one tough arse course no less....

Yesterday...if I hadn't had some brain farts I would have shot a PB. Two brain farts on the back cost me my first half with nothing lower then a 19

I won't be bending any longer:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey your functional this morning!!!!!

What he said. If you can center your scope in your peep, the rest is a mute point!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

You're bending somewhere or you couldn't keep the "T" and it is easier to bend first...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> You're bending somewhere or you couldn't keep the "T" and it is easier to bend first...:wink:


True....but not like I was before. I was wasting so much time and energy it wasn't even funny.:wink:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> and it is easier to bend first...


Exactly :wink:.

>>------->


----------



## Wilde (May 21, 2002)

The new bows allow us to draw to the "Stops" while in position. Where as the older bows with no stops or large valleys required us to draw first to insure the draw length was consistant. Another way the newer systems are more "User Friendly".

:wink:ee


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Dee*

Excellent point. Makes all the difference.
Jbird


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Wilde said:


> The new bows allow us to draw to the "Stops" while in position. Where as the older bows with no stops or large valleys required us to draw first to insure the draw length was consistant. Another way the newer systems are more "User Friendly".
> 
> :wink:ee


Top echelon and more experienced shooters, indeed are CONSISTENT when drawing "to the stops". However, I've dones some extensive work about "the stops" and if they are REALLY "Stops" or not...and the findings are very intersting!

In order for a person to be CONSISTENT with drawing to the "stops"...their drawlength setting had better be pretty much dead on and a good, solid fit for them...otherwise...and I have written an article, complete with pictures that shows this to be TRUE....a "less-experienced" shooter WILL vary their "to anchor" drawlength as much as 3/4"...and not even realize they are NOT coming "into the stops" the same every shot...even during a 5-arrow end indoors!
This is especially true of a shooter who's drawlength is set too long....they will pull farther back "into the stops" on their first arrow, and then, as they tire during an end and/or round...they are drawing shorter and shorter, and end up just into the stops as opposed to where they were much harder into the stops earlier on.

This is bad enough indoors on dead level footing, but put that same shooter on an uphill or downhill footing or one leg higher than the other...and that 3/4" variance can get worse and really costs them big-time in accuracy and fatigue.

The STOPS are NOT really the "stops"...cuz you can be just into them, you can be into them solidly, and then you can REALLY be into the stops hard...and the "to anchor drawlength" is changing in all the above scenarios.

Thus, a person had better make sure their DL is set correctly, and then they MUST also have a solid, REPEATABLE anchor point as well...and come into that position consistently.

What I have found is that top echelon shooters don't vary their to anchor DL by much more (most often dead-on) than 1/8"...and as the X-count and score indoors goes down....the "to anchor DL" (how much they come into the stops) consistency DECREASES...that is....they WILL vary their to anchor DL...MORE and MORE and MORE...from 1/8" up to as much as 3/4"...and still think they are pulling consistently...but they are only just coming to the stops, or really HARD into the stops...and don't "feel" the difference. They only know they are short into them...if the bow starts to jerk their shoulder out of socket due to not fully using the cam!

So....one thing to work on for sure...CONSISTENCY of that to anchor drawlength and making sure you are into the stops THE SAME EVERYTIME as closely as possible..>IT DOES MAKE A HUGE DIFFERENCE in your score, your x-count, and your SHOULDER SORENESS too!

Shooters like Dee (Wilde), Reo, Cuz, GRIV, and the like probably aren't varying their to anchor DL much (if any at all), so they don't really have a problem with it....but the "mere humans"....have yet one other little piece of the puzzle that slips by them...and is often overlooked as an "automatic thing" since the bow has "hard stops" on it....and that is NOT the case.

field14


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

JAVI said:


> You're bending somewhere or you couldn't keep the "T" and it is easier to bend first...:wink:


Thanks JAVI--
Someone has to reinforce the basics so our student field shooters don't run amuck.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks to everyone for their responses. Definitely somethings to think about and work on.

Marc


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

I wonder if GRIV's quote "Don't over-think it, you might out smart yourself" was a musing that was inspired by reading one of Field 14's volumes:wink:


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

Tracy


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

Whoops wrong button!!!!!!!!!!


Tracy
is there any word on getting a field tourney going at tri county? let me know and i will be there to help on most any given SUNDAY!!!! 

I am going to shoot my field league wednesday night. Let me know if you are going to be around.

Marc


----------

